# Radio?



## fcj75 (Dec 22, 2015)

Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I usually have it on local pop station...turned low for background noise.

Sometimes I'll listen to other music as well but nothing too "out there" (Rap / Metal)

Andy


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


A bunch of buttons to push is what I have on my radio. Never use em.Don't want anything distracting me while I'm driving.Might have cost me some 5 star ratings but I don't care.Distracting enough listening to PAX small talk chatter about subjects I have zero interest in.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Rock, but with the volume very very low. The most important part is that it removes some of that awkward silence, particularly since a Prius can make zero noise while stopped. If they hear a song they like they ask me to turn it up, otherwise it isn't loud enough to annoy anyone who doesn't like rock.

If a passenger has a specific request I generally oblige, no reason I can't listen to their music for a whole 5 minutes (it's usually the short bar hops that have requests).


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Depending on the passenger, I keep the radio tuned to either a contemporary/pop station or the local NPR music station which plays mostly classic rock and jazz. I also have a country music station that I'll put on if I'm taking passengers to the Stockyards.

If the ride's more than 15 miles or so I'll usually ask at the start whether they have a favorite station. Most don't.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

wont completely say how but the riders know i listen to hiphop. possibly why i had a few cancellations right after accepting. but generally i will fade the speakers to the fronts only, and have the volume low. other than that its either bulls game or news.

i stopped asking if they want to listen to anything specific after the 2nd ride. most of the time they just wanna get in, and get to their place.


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have xm usually have pop2k, hits1 or electric area. Had a request for BPM. Also for the jets game sunday


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Usually, mine is "OFF". During football season, if the Redskins are playing that day, I have on that station. I am not a Redskins fan (except twice yearly), but most of my fans are, so I have it on the radio. If a customer asks me to turn it "OFF", I do so. If a passenger asks for a particular station, I will put it on, unless it is rap. I will politely decline to put on those stations but invite the customer to make another choice. Usually, I can pre-empt it, as the usual form of the request is something similar to "Could I listen to the radio?" "Could you put on the radio?" or "Does the radio work?". My usual answer takes the form similar to "As long as it is not rap, fine.".


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I play whatever I'm in the mood for. I have a sweet aftermarket stereo with all the features and I have 3 12" subs in the trunk. A 1.5Tb hard drive with all the music i could ever need. I just pirate all the music and each week I update and add more tunes to the drive. I also have music videos I play for the 10-2 party crowd . which shows up on all the headrest LCDs ..something for everyone ..If they want want it loud they get it LOUD

Old boring 30+ white people get the classic hits station ..or silence. Most everyone else likes whatever. No news. That shit will give you cancer.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

When not with a passenger I listen mostly to audio books. Rarely turn the radio on with a pax. Even rarer is a pax request for music.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


Classic rock down low enough to hear but not loud enough to be annoying. If a pax requests a country station, I take a quick look at all my bank records and if the pax has not made a single payment on the car he's riding in, then the station stays on classic rock.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

One of the main perks for me is that I get to drive around listening to music - so I have on whatever I'm in the mood for. 

Typically, it's a mix is classic rock & pop & a bit of Blues. I often have my music collection playing so I don't have to put up with commercials. But sometimes I'll have on a local station. 

If someone wants to plug in their own music, I let them. If they ask for a particular station, I oblige. I like hearing new stuff & can put up with most anything for a while


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> One of the main perks for me is that I get to drive around listening to music - so I have on whatever I'm in the mood for.
> 
> Typically, it's a mix is classic rock & pop & a bit of Blues. I often have my music collection playing so I don't have to put up with commercials. But sometimes I'll have on a local station.
> 
> If someone wants to plug in their own music, I let them. If they ask for a particular station, I oblige. I like hearing new stuff & can put up with most anything for a while


Even country?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, even country  it's not my favorite, but I can deal. 

I don't think I can put up with that song whining about how 'you used to call me on my cell phone' one more time though. And I'm really tired of 'Hello'


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

XM Channel 25 Classic Rewind or Channel 9 90s Hits does it for most passengers but I let them know I have XM and if they have a particular station or music they like to let me know.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't overthink it...whatever you happened to be listening to on your way to the passenger is fine. They are not going to notice or care. For me it usually SiriusXm Hair Nation, 80s on 8, or Lithium or Classic Rewind. I hate local radio because of the endless commercials and playing anything from my phone doesn't work while Ubering. I have the $10 a month "mostly music" package on SiriusXM and it covers my musical needs nicely...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Yeah, even country  it's not my favorite, but I can deal.
> 
> I don't think I can put up with that song whining about how 'you used to call me on my cell phone' one more time though. And I'm really tired of 'Hello'


I need to get a DNA test. I think I am genetically predisposed to get nauseous when country music is played in my car. Same with rap.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> Don't overthink it...whatever you happened to be listening to on your way to the passenger is fine. They are not going to notice or care. For me it usually SiriusXm Hair Nation, 80s on 8, or Lithium or Classic Rewind. I hate local radio because of the endless commercials and playing anything from my phone doesn't work while Ubering. I have the $10 a month "mostly music" package on SiriusXM and it covers my musical needs nicely...


Every time I call XM and ask for one of those limited packages that is inexpensive, they respond like they don't know what I'm talking about. I had XM for years, but when my receiver died a year ago I didn't replace it.Now I have a new car and I kind of wish I had XM activated on it. All I'd need is Classic Rewind (25,) 80s on 8 (8,) XM Progress (127.)


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I need to get a DNA test. I think I am genetically predisposed to get nauseous when country music is played in my car. Same with rap.


My hubby likes country - so I've learned to put up with it.

I have a serious love of old Beastie Boys rap - I enjoy embarrassing my teenagers by singing along with them whenever it comes on


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> My hubby likes country - so I've learned to put up with it.
> 
> I have a serious love of old Beastie Boys rap - I enjoy embarrassing my teenagers by singing along with them whenever it comes on


Stepping out of your way to embarrass you teenagers. You sound like an awesome mom. I make an effort to bug my kids, too. I've found that the best source of embarrassment is when I find articles of clothing in my cars that are not from either of my sons and are the wrong gender for my sons.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Stepping out of your way to embarrass you teenagers. You sound like an awesome mom. I make an effort to bug my kids, too. I've found that the best source of embarrassment is when I find articles of clothing in my cars that are not from either of my sons and are the wrong gender for my sons.


I'd prefer to be in denial about that possibility! This is why my kids who have licenses also have cars of their own. And my soon to be licensed kiddo prefers those of her own gender - so I can hang out in denial for a good while. 

I've got 2, maybe 3 years before I've got to worry about my youngest. I'm just hoping she continues with gymnastics - 22 hours a week at the gym leaves her very little time for trouble. Of course 22 hours a week at the gym means trouble finds her really attractive :/


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Has to be Sirius XM Channel 53: Down tempo and Deep House. Party crowds on weekends get BPM (51) or Electric Area (52)! Mnst Mnst



bluewarrior7 said:


> electric area. Had a request for BPM


 You're gonna do justt fine 



Hunt to Eat said:


> get nauseous when country music is played


 That's what my ejector seat is for. Can't stand country 



Hunt to Eat said:


> limited packages


 That's what I have, keep pressing them on it lol yeah I think it's like $10/month, something super cheap for _just_ music which is really all I need, love it.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Off or very low. I generally listen to something while I have no pax, but always turn it off or very low until pax requests otherwise.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Reggae - it puts us all in a happy place, but low until the PAX asks to turn it up.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Every time I call XM and ask for one of those limited packages that is inexpensive, they respond like they don't know what I'm talking about. I had XM for years, but when my receiver died a year ago I didn't replace it.Now I have a new car and I kind of wish I had XM activated on it. All I'd need is Classic Rewind (25,) 80s on 8 (8,) XM Progress (127.)


You'll need the "Select" package which is $14.99 a month. I have mostly music which is $10.99 a month but it doesn't include channel 127.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> You'll need the "Select" package which is $14.99 a month. I have mostly music which is $10.99 a month but it doesn't include channel 127.


I just saw that a little while ago. I have them down to $12.99/mo so far.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Reggae - it puts us all in a happy place, but low until the PAX asks to turn it up.


The problem with reggae, of course, is that once you've had it tuned in for more than 30 minutes, you've heard all that reggae has to offer. It's a very narrow genre.


----------



## Dat Driver (Dec 29, 2015)

I play "The Best of Frankie Beverly and Maze" but I always ask if they have a preference, so far, everyone from every background is cool with it. Several ask for more details of the music


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a metal head that also loves all kinds of music. Even country..but if its country it has to be semi-old school (10+ years old) none of this new poppy crap.

It's pretty un-american to not like even one country song ... There has to be one you like , right? (Hunttoeat)

I like hip hop, not all of it, but which ever ones I like..but have you ever tried to study or work around the house ljsteing to hip hop/rap? It makes my iq drop like 60 points ..I find it impossible to listen to it trying to be productive but in the car sometimes the simple repetitive beats can be relaxing


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I'm a metal head that also loves all kinds of music. Even country..but if its country it has to be semi-old school (10+ years old) none of this new poppy crap.
> 
> It's pretty un-american to not like even one country song ... There has to be one you like , right? (Hunttoeat)
> 
> I like hip hop, not all of it, but which ever ones I like..but have you ever tried to study or work around the house ljsteing to hip hop/rap? It makes my iq drop like 60 points ..I find it impossible to listen to it trying to be productive but in the car sometimes the simple repetitive beats can be relaxing


I used to like some country, but then I grew up. The only one I can stand anymore is Faith Hill's _This Kiss_. But that's more pop than country, so does it count? I also liked Eddie Rabbit in the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## Dat Driver (Dec 29, 2015)

LOL... I actually listen to hiphop the whole time. Right before I pull up to a PAX, I switch to Maze.


----------



## Dat Driver (Dec 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I used to like some country, but then I grew up. The only one I can stand anymore is Faith Hill's _This Kiss_. But that's more pop than country, so does it count? I also liked Eddie Rabbit in the late 70's and early 80's.


That makes little sense. You grew up to like the pop version of a genre? kinda backwards


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Dat Driver said:


> That makes little sense. You grew up to like the pop version of a genre? kinda backwards


Not at all. I don't like any country. But my kids are still young and they have not learned yet how to discern crap from art, so I get subjected to the crap every now and again when they outnumber me in the car. It's all good. Listening to garbage makes the art sound that much better.


----------



## Dat Driver (Dec 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Not at all. I don't like any country. But my kids are still young and they have not learned yet how to discern crap from art, so I get subjected to the crap every now and again when they outnumber me in the car. It's all good. Listening to garbage makes the art sound that much better.


lol... I'm going through the same thing with my kids. I raised them well, and yet they still like Drake.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Dat Driver said:


> lol... I'm going through the same thing with my kids. I raised them well, and yet they still like Drake.


I'm also a musician, so my kids'll get it soon enough and they'll begin to separate art from feces.


----------



## Dat Driver (Dec 29, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I'm also a musician, so my kids'll get it soon enough and they'll begin to separate art from feces.


HAHAA


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

SiriusXM is tax deductible and you can barter with them for either the $25 for 6 months and repeat or get an annual for less than $100. I got sick of having to make a stink a couple times a year so I did an annual for $96 including royalties and tax. I don't get Howard radio but I think I get most everything else. My receiver is from 2009 so it might not have all the channels when the services merged but I have more than I will ever listen to at no extra cost. I have tended to listen to CNN, FOXnews, the comedy stations when I am alone, especially driving delivery instead of people, and I like music like new wave, on Saturday nights they play a great mix of classic alternative, which is my age range it was "alternative" when I listened to it. A few months ago I started playing the soft jazz watercolors station turned low and I have found really good results with passenger response. It can help calm people who are drunk rowdy and is non-threatening. On longer rides I ask if they have a style of music they want and it is mixed most say they don't care so I keep it down for them to talk or whatever. The satellite does play Bigten football so that is always on when it is game day, when I am fleecing them at 5X surge might as well have it on and say GOBUCKS!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Baron VonStudley said:


> SiriusXM is tax deductible and you can barter with them for either the $25 for 6 months and repeat or get an annual for less than $100. I got sick of having to make a stink a couple times a year so I did an annual for $96 including royalties and tax. I don't get Howard radio but I think I get most everything else. My receiver is from 2009 so it might not have all the channels when the services merged but I have more than I will ever listen to at no extra cost. I have tended to listen to CNN, FOXnews, the comedy stations when I am alone, especially driving delivery instead of people, and I like music like new wave, on Saturday nights they play a great mix of classic alternative, which is my age range it was "alternative" when I listened to it. A few months ago I started playing the soft jazz watercolors station turned low and I have found really good results with passenger response. It can help calm people who are drunk rowdy and is non-threatening. On longer rides I ask if they have a style of music they want and it is mixed most say they don't care so I keep it down for them to talk or whatever. The satellite does play Bigten football so that is always on when it is game day, when I am fleecing them at 5X surge might as well have it on and say GOBUCKS!


I really like the a la carte program that XM has, but you need a special receiver to do a la carte. And that receiver has to be purchased from XM. I just bought a new car with XM built-in, but the receiver isn't compatible with a la carte. All I need is about six or seven music channels and then XM Progress 127.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I used to like some country, but then I grew up. The only one I can stand anymore is Faith Hill's _This Kiss_. But that's more pop than country, so does it count? I also liked Eddie Rabbit in the late 70's and early 80's.


I hate that song. Man, its pretty amazing how 2 people can be total polar opposites.

Eddie Rabbit is somewhere on the hard drive though. It gets spun every once in a while.

Listen to neon moon by Brooks n Dunn, that's a classic american song about missing someone.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I hate that song. Man, its pretty amazing how 2 people can be total polar opposites.
> 
> Eddie Rabbit is somewhere on the hard drive though. It gets spun every once in a while.
> 
> Listen to neon moon by Brooks n Dunn, that's a classic american song about missing someone.


Can't stomach B&D. I'll dig out an old ELP disc, instead.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Here in Miami, if I see the passenger has a latin name, I'll tune in a latin station before he or she gets in the car. Being a ******, this makes for interesting comments like" You don't speak spanish, why are you listening to latin music?" At least it starts a conversation.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Every time I call XM and ask for one of those limited packages that is inexpensive, they respond like they don't know what I'm talking about. I had XM for years, but when my receiver died a year ago I didn't replace it.Now I have a new car and I kind of wish I had XM activated on it. All I'd need is Classic Rewind (25,) 80s on 8 (8,) XM Progress (127.)


When my trial period on my new pickup expired, XM sent me an offer of $112.76 for XM select for an entire year. I jumped on it, as that's half what I pay for the XM in my semi.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Howard Stern...no exceptions.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

My first 6 presets for Xm in my truck are 80's, 70's, Love, Classic Rewind, and two country stations, during college season I'll have an Ohio state game on (which earned me a $10 tip from a Michigan fan), a few times people have asked for BPM if they are leaving a nightclub


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> When my trial period on my new pickup expired, XM sent me an offer of $112.76 for XM select for an entire year. I jumped on it, as that's half what I pay for the XM in my semi.


Sattelite radio IMO is over priced

I once looked it up and it was liek $26 a month... Shit I can get Netflix for $10


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> My first 6 presets for Xm in my truck are 80's, 70's, Love, Classic Rewind, and two country stations, during college season I'll have an Ohio state game on (which earned me a $10 tip from a Michigan fan), a few times people have asked for BPM if they are leaving a nightclub


bpm?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I have a serious love of old Beastie Boys rap -


The only one of theirs that ever I liked was the one tune that they stated that they hated to perform, anymore, the one about fighting for the right to party. That tune is so reflective of my high school years. Other than that, I am no fan of those people.



MikesUber said:


> Can't stand country


I had a user asks for the local "country" station to-day. I put it on. It sounded more like pop with a southern twang than it did country.



HotRodriguez75 said:


> Reggae - it puts us all in a happy place


Toots and the Maytals, the Melodians, Burning Spear are my favourites of that genre.



SECOTIME said:


> Even country..but none of this new poppy crap.
> 
> It's pretty un-american to not like even one country song ...


You are right on that one, as I posted above. The tunes that I heard during to-day's ride sounded more like pop with a southern twang than the country that I remember......and did not like. But then, does bluegrass count as "country"? I like that. How about Texas Swing: Asleep at the Wheel or the Old Commander? Those are pretty good, too.



Baron VonStudley said:


> I did an annual for $96 including royalties and tax. I don't get Howard radio but I think I get most everything else. My receiver might not have all the channels when the services merged but I have more than I will ever listen to. I have tended to listen to CNN, FOXnews, the comedy stations when I am alone, especially driving delivery instead of people, and I like music like new wave, on Saturday nights they play a great mix of classic alternative, which is my age range it was "alternative" when I listened to it. A few months ago I started playing the soft jazz watercolors station turned low and I have found really good results with passenger response.


Does your package have the foreign language channels? My six month trial from the dealer had them, so I could play the various channels for the many foreign visitors that we get here. It has earned me a few tips and even a few good comments and ratings. Out of their several French channels there are two Cajun and three Canadian French channels. I lived in Montreal as a young man, so I enjoy listening to those, in addition to having them on when I get French Canadian passengers. I got a nice tip from two passengers from Thibodeaux when I put on one of the Cajun channels. They were speaking English when they got it, but they started asking me touristy questions, which I can answer as I drive a cab, as well. They told me that they were from Thibodeaux, so I discreetly turned on a Cajun channel. They started speaking French to me. They paused for a minute at my Canadian French, but I continued to play tour guide. They were happy, in the end. I let the thing go at the end of the six month free period. Sirius keeps sending me renewal offers, but I have yet to do anything about it.



krazo said:


> Here in Miami, if I see the passenger has a latin name, I'll tune in a latin station before he or she gets in the car. Being a ******, this makes for interesting comments like" You don't speak spanish, why are you listening to latin music?"


I have done similar and gotten similar reactions. I reply something on the order of "?Quien non habla spagnolo?" "A causa de non haber canale italiana" As I do speak Spanish with a _*cadenza italiana*_ anyhow (and, as a Spanish speaker will tell you, with Italian words thrown in), I get away with it.


----------



## 138girl (Nov 13, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


I offer the aux cord and tell them they have free reign over the radio but I keep it on Star94 (Atl local pop/top 40) by default.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


Sports Talk Radio. Volume on 4. Only had a few complaints.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Channel 12 on XM has been burned into my screen when ubering but if not im on 42-54. No aux cord in my car.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Howard Stern...no exceptions.


Wow. How's Baba Boey doing these days?


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> bpm?


It's a electronic dance music station. Clubby music


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah, ok. That stuff lacks soul its like multiple robots having sex to a beat


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> multiple robots having sex to a beat


That was one of my descriptions of disco. I had several. I had a day-glo T-shirt, back in the day, that read "DISCO [performs a vacuum-creating action]".


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I understand its "dance music" and that it makes sense when it's a "live show" (edgy hipster playing his own mp3s from a laptop ) and tons of people are crammed in some venue jumping up and down or whatever but listening to edm in a car or even worse, headphones, makes very little sense to me lol


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


Leave the radio off unless they ask for music or news..for Most people this is the chance for peace and quiet..why must we always be doing something?? just let them chill..its like waiting in a doctors office..quiettt


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't tell you how many times a pax has said "thank god youre playing music, the last Uber was so quiet and creepy " or "we heard the last driver breathing" " last drivers heartbeat" etc


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Reggae - it puts us all in a happy place, but low until the PAX asks to turn it up.


Margaritaville (Ch24) or Reggae. Never had a complaint and a majority as to turn it up. Had many singalongs, including a trio of Buffalo Sabres players singing "Changes in Latitudes".


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Get two choices in my car. Talk radio or sports talk radio. I find 99% couldn't give 2 sh*ts and the 1%ers that do, I'll consider changing the station. If it's a long trip I may? ask them what they want to listen to, but probably not.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Yeah, even country  it's not my favorite, but I can deal.
> 
> I don't think I can put up with that song whining about how 'you used to call me on my cell phone' one more time though. And I'm really tired of 'Hello'


Lol. That "cell phone" song is by Drake. When I was driving I'd just leave it on the top 40 station and that song would seemingly come on every half an hour. Oh man was I sick of it. But young pax loved it.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I need to get a DNA test. I think I am genetically predisposed to get nauseous when country music is played in my car. Same with rap.


When I see people say things like this, I'm inclined to say that they just don't know what is good country or good rap. There is both country and rap that is utter shit and that's what you're likely to hear on the radio. Though I'm not a country fan, I know good country when I hear it, and it does exist, though the stuff on the radio is mostly garbage. There is some amazing rap music out there if you venture away from the mainstream crap. I think every genre is like that. I truly don't think any type of music is bad per se, there are just bad artists.


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

I usually have my radio on one of the mainstream stations (eg 101.7) at a low volume. I always ask if they have a preference, and usually accede to tat preference


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Muki said:


> Lol. That "cell phone" song is by Drake. When I was driving I'd just leave it on the top 40 station and that song would seemingly come on every half an hour. Oh man was I sick of it. But young pax loved it.


Yep, you will find that some tracks are on extremely high rotation, particularly on stations like 2 DayFM, and Mix 106 in Sydney. That's why my perefence is for 101.7 or Triple M


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

originally before i decided to quit (this week) i was planning to have a 15" screen facing the back seat and have the TV on. not sure how that would work these days with the digital signals but woulda been cool for analog broadcast.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Muki said:


> Lol. That "cell phone" song is by Drake. When I was driving I'd just leave it on the top 40 station and that song would seemingly come on every half an hour. Oh man was I sick of it. But young pax loved it.


I generally like Drake.

But that song just makes me want to yell at him 'get a clue! She's not into you!'

And Adele's song makes me crazy too - 'quit stalking your ex.'

My musical selection tonight was what my 13 yr old refers to as 'old people music' - a nice mix of Van Halen, Beastie Boys, AC/DC, U2, Matchbox Twenty... My pax seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Muki said:


> Though I'm not a country fan, I know good country when I hear it.


It's called Bluegrass


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

I use Spotify as we don't have Sirius in Australia

Depending on the time/day I play different music

Weekdays, corporate crowd - Jazz/Cafe music
Evenings - Old school R&B
Weekends - Dance/Trance/R&B

It's always down low, just to provide background noise

I never offer to change the music, but will if asked

I also do NOT do an AUX cord, I am not payed enough for that rubbish


----------



## Lamacus Lewis (May 9, 2015)

I love music so it could be from 1950 to 2015. I have playlist that I made one is oldies witch is 1950 to 1990 another is Rap and R&B and the last is Rock witch could play Metallica three days grace acdc any rock really.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

At 4am I put it on XM 53 "chill" , that's all anyone wants to do at that hour going to the airport, in the day I usually play a local station here called KGSR and usually strikes a chord with the music interests of Austin scene. I also love to play 90s on 9 and 80s on 8 btw there has not been one single pax that did not sing along with tears for fears everybody wants to rule the world lol
If I pick up college students I will put it on pop2k they love it, especially Britney Spears song oops I did it again ..geez.. if they are a jerk I put it on classical to teach them some class lol!


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Dec 9, 2015)

Lyft Driver...

On Pandora.. Setting the station to Robin Thicke plays nothing but smooth mixed POP and R&B.. Gotten a few 5 star ratings just for the music


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Muki said:


> When I see people say things like this, I'm inclined to say that they just don't know what is good country or good rap. There is both country and rap that is utter shit and that's what you're likely to hear on the radio. Though I'm not a country fan, I know good country when I hear it, and it does exist, though the stuff on the radio is mostly garbage. There is some amazing rap music out there if you venture away from the mainstream crap. I think every genre is like that. I truly don't think any type of music is bad per se, there are just bad artists.


Good rap. I like that term.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> a trio of Buffalo Sabres players singing "Changes in Latitudes".


Parrothead hockey players? Whoodathunkit?......but then, I guess that when you consider that it is Buffalo................I used to drive a truck in Canada, so I went to Buffalo more than a little bit. That place is miserable in the winter.

My little brother is a Parrothead. He has been since his high school days.


----------



## chels (May 30, 2015)

I stick to the popular stations that play rock, pop, soul and r/b hits. Only had one pax who requested to turn to the hip hop station. He was funny....it was like he was trying to assert his cculture. I have an aux cord and a few pax asked to use it, especially on weekend nights. I keep the volume low so I can hear GPS, hear pax and not get distracted. When I'm alone it's classical, jazz or off. I'm not one for a lot of talking.


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

I usually have a jazz Pandora channel on, and it seems to get a good response from the pax. I don't drive the late night drunks, but do drive people on the way to the bars, so maybe they think they're still in their "sophisticated" mode and can appreciate jazz before getting their shit-faced groove-on at the bars.

Funniest comment I got was from a 20-something trying to impress his date....gets in the car and hears Miles Davis' "Generique"....says something about "I love Jazz at night, makes you feel like you're in one of those Lincoln commercials with Matthew McConaughey...." Had to resist the urge to turn around and say "yeah genius....you feel that way because you're listening to that exact song!" 

Tried it with "Au Bar Du Petit Bac" as well and got a couple of similar reactions, but none quite as ******y as the first.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I drive Select these days. I always have it on SiriusXM Real Jazz or KKJZ 88.1, which is the local non profit Jazz station. 

When I drove UberX I'd play various SiriusXM channels, usually First Wave or Soul Town. Friday and Saturday nights I'd put on BPM for the party crowd.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

I play AM sports radio...haven't had a complaint yet.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I understand its "dance music" and that it makes sense when it's a "live show" (edgy hipster playing his own mp3s from a laptop ) and tons of people are crammed in some venue jumping up and down or whatever but listening to edm in a car or even worse, headphones, makes very little sense to me lol


I've been to Ultra Miami, EDC Vegas, EDC Orlando, four Life In Colors and tons of local events. Nothing beats the energy  And not all DJs play "presets" (aka completely recorded sets) legends like Tiesto do mix live. It's prefect for before a party or before the gym! It's all I listen to. The down tempo electronica (channel 53) is real laidback though, I use that for 90% of my rides.


----------



## Super girl (Aug 14, 2015)

I only turn the radio on if asked. then I ask them what kind of music or paticullar station. I find most people would rather chit chat than listen to the radio.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

Melanie Wilson-Bright said:


> I only turn the radio on if asked. then I ask them what kind of music or paticullar station. I find most people would rather chit chat than listen to the radio.


Most people love AM Sports radio more than chit chat. It's always a hit with everyone.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Drake is boring and his beats suck. The only time he is tolerable is when he's a feature on someone else's song.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


I have a USB stick that has about 700 classic rock type songs on it that I usually play. Most everyone digs that kind of music, that's why it's called "classic", lol. If it's going to be a longer ride I may comment that it's a "classic rock" car and let me know if they'd rather listen to something else. But more often than not I find them humming or singing along to the music.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

XM 56...highway


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


I have Sirius XM set to whatever style of music they like I listen to Sinatra station


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

If I'm doing early morning rides, from like 5-10am I have the woody show on. Los Angeles station. Most females from 20 and up like that show.

Anytime after 10am, pax are welcome to my aux, if they notice it. If not either dead air or di.FM streaming the dark drum n bass or jungle stations.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> A bunch of buttons to push is what I have on my radio. Never use em.Don't want anything distracting me while I'm driving.Might have cost me some 5 star ratings but I don't care.Distracting enough listening to PAX small talk chatter about subjects I have zero interest in.


Ditto!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I actually steriotype the passenger as they walk up. It works and almost never get any comments of the radio.
Age 40 and up always get classic rock. 
The pop station for girly music. 
Alternative rock for less girly music. 
New rock for the guy with shaved head and tatoos.
Rap for collige kids out parting. 
I would have country for the ********, but dont get a lot of those in my area. 
I drive a Prius, so if the radio is low or off, I get the annoying questions like is your car on, or its so quiet. The sound is set to the rear speakers. Many times driving empty, I turn off the radio. Im in the car 10+ hours a day, i get tired of listening to it.
But with passengers, No radio playing is awkward silence. Asking what they wanna listen to is awkward way to start a conversation.


----------



## Dre3000 (Dec 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Usually, mine is "OFF". During football season, if the Redskins are playing that day, I have on that station. I am not a Redskins fan (except twice yearly), but most of my fans are, so I have it on the radio. If a customer asks me to turn it "OFF", I do so. If a passenger asks for a particular station, I will put it on, unless it is rap. I will politely decline to put on those stations but invite the customer to make another choice. Usually, I can pre-empt it, as the usual form of the request is something similar to "Could I listen to the radio?" "Could you put on the radio?" or "Does the radio work?". My usual answer takes the form similar to "As long as it is not rap, fine.".


That's funny I love when they want to play rap. I hand them the aux cord I have one that extends to the back. and say go for it. I control the volume.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Even country?


We love country in Texas ... and Texas is now an "open carry" state ... so I'd caution you to not dis country in Texas country.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Most of my trips are Lux and Lux pax mostly like Watercolors (Smooth Jazz) XM. However, when I get pax 20-30's I'll give 'em a choice of other music ... I can tolerate almost anything except opera for 20-30 minutes. But not letting anyone plug into Aux ... I have my Square hooked up in the Aux jack; however, if I get a big tip via Square, I'll let them plug into aux ... but none of this "we'll hook you up after the trip crap" it's pay up or shutup.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> We love country in Texas ... and Texas is now an "open carry" state ... so I'd caution you to not dis country in Texas country.


There are many reasons why I avoid Texas.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Most of my trips are Lux and Lux pax mostly like Watercolors (Smooth Jazz) XM. However, when I get pax 20-30's I'll give 'em a choice of other music ... I can tolerate almost anything except opera for 20-30 minutes. But not letting anyone plug into Aux ... I have my Square hooked up in the Aux jack; however, if I get a big tip via Square, I'll let them plug into aux ... but none of this "we'll hook you up after the trip crap" it's pay up or shutup.


Pay up or shut up. I like it... a lot! That's fairly close to my mantra of ABC.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dre3000 said:


> That's funny I love when they want to play rap.


I understand that some people do like it. If nobody liked it, it would not sell and you would not read about the performers' lavish lifestyles. I do not like it and do not want to listen to it.

I suspect that part of the reason that I do not like it is that around here you hear so much gangster rap with its words that are racist, misogynistic and crime glorifying blasting from so many car stereos. Every third word seems to be either [word for female dog] and [vulgar term for male who has unnatural relationship with female parent]. It gets old, after a while.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I understand that some people do like it. If nobody liked it, it would not sell and you would not read about the performers' lavish lifestyles. I do not like it and do not want to listen to it.
> 
> I suspect that part of the reason that I do not like it is that around here you hear so much gangster rap with its words that are racist, misogynistic and crime glorifying blasting from so many car stereos. Every third word seems to be either [word for female dog] and [vulgar term for male who has unnatural relationship with female parent]. It gets old, after a while.


It does get old after a while. For me, it's between 10 and 12 seconds, which is long enough to hear **** three or four times in any given rap track. Rhythmic speaking does not qualify as a music form in my definition of music. Then again, I have fairly high standards.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Then again, I have fairly high standards.


..........................as do I.

More than a few have tried to link rap to the Rage Poetry that was rising in Harlem in the late 1960s to early 1970s. While I was in California at the time, I was not unfamiliar with Rage Poetry. Still, I find the connexion tenuous, at best.

Ten or twelve seconds? You have more tolerance than do I.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


Younger pax, local radio "Country's top 40 hits"

Older pax, local radio "classic rock"

But if the pax wants to talk, then I turn the radio off...


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

If pax ask me to turn down or up....straight 1*....F****those request. My car my rules....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fcj75 said:


> Wondering what drivers have on their radio, if anything at all? I always ask what they prefer , mostly they say " whatever". Is it better for music or your local news station??


Always! 
Radio always on to voodoo104.(new orleans)
Half the riders sing the songs. 
Always on always soft. 
So they can carry on their phone conversations. 
In New Orleans I am more often running a full car than just one passenger. 
Lot of airport runs. 
High speed highway. 
Soothes road noise. 
Next car I get for uber will have better sound insulation. 
Always airflow and radio on. 
Be carefully of station though. 
You don't want someone someone singing highway to hell with church mom and her young daughters in car.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I wish I could keep the radio on in my car. Uber wont beep on the phone if my radio isnt on bluetooth audio. They did an update a while back and it never worked since.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I keep it on 98.7 WMZQ, best country in the DMV. I keep it on low volume. Kinda takes away the perception of being a foreigner given my name. A lot of pax actually like it.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Trade secret will not tell sorry changes by the time of day, but you can never please everyone


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Whatever they want. I hate country, so I try not to encourage it.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

I always have my very eclectic iPod collection playing at low volume...many different genres. Riders don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I keep XM on nearly all the time in my car, and at low volume. My go-to channels are The Bridge, Real Jazz, 90s On 9, Chill, and Siriusly Sinatra. Occasionally, I'll break from these channels if the situation calls for it, like a USC or UCLA football game, or baseball playoffs. During the Holidays, I played either SiriusXM Holly or Holiday Traditions. On NYE, I ran New Year's Nation. When Jimmy Buffett played the Verizon Wireless Amphitheater in Irvine, I played the live broadcast of that concert on Radio Margaritavillle.

Of course, I always invite requests from my passengers if they want to hear something else. Usually, these are Classic Rewind, The Heat, KIIS-LA, and Pitbull's International Channel.


----------



## lucatso (Oct 30, 2015)

I do try to ask if they have a musical preference and if they defer back to me, depending on the pax, I'll set it to Howard 100 or 101, or classic rock 25-27. lol. had this younger pax who had never listened to Howard before. I describe the show and give him a heads up and he's cool with it. Howard is going off about les moonvez and is getting really vulgar about les' wife. this pax is nervously laughing and his face is bright red. he tells me he teaches the moonvez' kids piano and he sees les and his wife on the reg. he thought it was absolutely hilarious and we both got a good kick out of it. good times.


----------



## bhurst10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Pandora 2015 Top Pop Hits on level 8 sound


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Progressive/Classic rock station WXRT, 93.1 out of Chicago. Or AM 780 news. Front speakers only. Keep it low even when I'm alone in the car. Always ask riders if they have a preference between music or news. Don't let them plug into my stereo though.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have everything. If I'm picking up a hippy have some Phish or String Cheese going on, same for country, basic pop white girls, rap, dance, etc. I had a passenger 1 time give me $20 just because I was a Phan. Never discriminate of music. If a pax was to listen to his or her loud Yonder Mountain String Band bluegrass music, let them do it!


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> I have everything. If I'm picking up a hippy have some Phish or String Cheese going on, same for country, basic pop white girls, rap, dance, etc. I had a passenger 1 time give me $20 just because I was a Phan. Never discriminate of music. If a pax was to listen to his or her loud Yonder Mountain String Band bluegrass music, let them do it!


Agreed! I do a little spiel for the longer trips. In it, I say "This vehicle is equipped with XM Satellite Radio. You are currently listening to [channel]. If you would like to hear something else, just let me know, and I'll be happy to tune it in for you."


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Agreed! I do a little spiel for the longer trips. In it, I say "This vehicle is equipped with XM Satellite Radio. You are currently listening to [channel]. If you would like to hear something else, just let me know, and I'll be happy to the it on for you."


Yeah I'm really not understanding the drivers that won't let the passenger listen to country??? Hell they are paying $5+ to RIDE in your car?!?!?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Mostly because the Aux port in my car is under the center arm rest and I don't want to deal with it. But you hit the nail. They're paying to ride in my car. MY car. They can cope.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have an IPad setup securely on the back headrest of the front passenger seat. Easily accessible to the backseat. I allow them to choose the artist/song they prefer off of Spotify. It is a huge hit on Friday/Saturday nights. I probably don't need it and I don't think it does much to my rating but I also enjoy it. I have my playlist setup on it so I can listen to my music while not carrying a pax.


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

The "Seriously Sinatra" channel (#71) on SiriusXM. My pax's *love* it. All comment about how relaxing it is. No commercials either!


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I've been leaving on the spectrum rock/pop station on sirius xm radio for quite a while and I am getting sick of hearing the same songs over and over again.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> originally before i decided to quit (this week) i was planning to have a 15" screen facing the back seat and have the TV on. not sure how that would work these days with the digital signals but woulda been cool for analog broadcast.


What was your reason for quiting?


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

4 choice for all pax that ask about music.
1. Current classic rock station
2. Current CD in the player - hope you like a bit of Motörhead this week.
3. What ever I have on Spotify - Steely Dan is the current choice
4. No music
At a $1.10 per mile I don't give a ____ what you want to listen to on the radio.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

twinwillow said:


> The Frank Sinatra channel (#71) on SiriusXM. My pax's *love* it. All comment about how relaxing it is. No commercials either!


Whenever I play Siriusly Sinatra, the response is astonishingly positive. Just the other night, this couple got in my car after a night of bowling, and the young lady immediately said "Is this Sinatra? I freakin' LOVE him!"


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Whenever I play Siriusly Sinatra, the response is astonishingly positive. Just the other night, this couple got in my car after a night of bowling, and the young lady immediately said "Is this Sinatra? I freakin' LOVE him!"


Yep, the Seriously Sinatra channel on Sirius XM is a real "sleeper".


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Depends on your area, but for Connecticut I play Sirius XM coffeehouse. I find it helps set the tone for the ride. It keeps the drunks calm and I'll ask the passenger if the music and temperature is ok. By asking first if the music is ok first in the sentence with the temperature, most passengers will only pick up on the temperature portion of the question. Occasionally you'll get that one d bag that expects you have an auction cord and blasts the radio.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I play Sirius XM 80s station on low volume mainly for background music. Most pax don't seem to care either way.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> And I'm really tired of 'Hello'


Yeah, that one makes me want to cross the median head on into a semi.


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I'm a metal head that also loves all kinds of music. Even country..but if its country it has to be semi-old school (10+ years old) none of this new poppy crap.
> 
> It's pretty un-american to not like even one country song ... There has to be one you like , right? (Hunttoeat)
> 
> I like hip hop, not all of it, but which ever ones I like..but have you ever tried to study or work around the house ljsteing to hip hop/rap? It makes my iq drop like 60 points ..I find it impossible to listen to it trying to be productive but in the car sometimes the simple repetitive beats can be relaxing


I love old country music...and I LOVE hard core gangsta rap. Try cleaning the house or doing dishes. The mutha f#=%ker get done quick!


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

tamalama said:


> I love old country music...and I LOVE hard core gangsta rap. Try cleaning the house or doing dishes. The mutha f#=%ker get done quick!


For the car..I keep it low and ask if it is okay or if there is something they want to hear. If people are chatty..I turn it off. If someone is singing to a song that is on...I turn it up. If a Packer game is on...shoosh and you have NO choice.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol first time I've ever seen someone quote themself..and ive been trolling message boards since dialup


----------



## Rix Mix (Sep 26, 2015)

Old Calvin Harris, Kaskade, Tchami, pretty much any chill dance music. In the AM I'll have Odesza, Washed Out, and Empire of the Sun!


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

I do like Patsy Cline and 2Pac. What can I say?


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol first time I've ever seen someone quote themself..and ive been trolling message boards since dialup


And then I responded to you on a completely separate post. New here....take it easy on me  thx


----------



## hragge (Dec 5, 2015)

Classic Rock and fade it to the front , helps with awkward silence


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

If a driver wants to put on radio music softly in the background, of course the best is to adjust according to what she thinks is most acceptable to the rider as soon as she sees the pax. But what if a driver wants to put on radio music softly in the background without having to change all the time (unless pax request her to turn it off or switch station), what do you think is the music that is the most acceptable to the entire spectrum of riders?

I thought it was the 60's and 70's, as a lot of retailers play that in the background. But on UP it seems this is not the case among drivers.

What do you think?


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

I drop the bass with N.W.A. - ****** Wit Attitudes


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

I drive college kids in the late nights, so usually some Electronic Dance or House/Trance (sat radio stuff) with an AUX cord hanging ready.

Always loud. Often very loud.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

In your opinion, which kind of music will antagonize the smallest portion of
the population? (receive the least number of complaints from their customers)

A lot of retailers and restaurants play 60s and 70s, so I thought maybe from their years of store operations experience they found out that the 60s and 70s received the least number of negative feedback from their patrons.


----------

